# La Manga booked.



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good evening, 

We have booked the euro tunnel for this Saturday morning and are taking a week to drive down to La Manga where we will be staying until late January. May see some of you down there😄


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We will be there from the 30 Dec until early April, wish I was there now  

Mike


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
OK mixed emotions, jealous and interested.
Jealous because I wish we were going.
Interested because I can see us going in the near years, I hope.
We have never rallied, but seeing what the C&CC do at the site the support may make LaManga an interesting option. However it appears larger than we normally use and we are unsure of a commitment of say six weeks.
Please post how you get on and what you think of the site.
Many thanks
p-c


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi P-c

You will be able to follow our travels and how we get on via our website.

We were there 2 years ago and it is also there to read with pictures also.

Regards

Dean


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Have a great time.

We are hoping to head to Javea in january to look at some properties.

I was considering going by car. But looking at La Manga, I might try one of the campsites around, is it "Mar Menor"?.

I notice there are a few campsites around that way. Also notice the temperature is a little cooler than Javea/Denia/Moraira.

TM


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The camp site is also Camping La Manga, see http://www.campinglamanga.es/ - thats where most of us go.

There is plenty of wild camping near by as an alternative.

If you are property hunting, we have been looking at the Mortil to Nerja area, where temps are a little be higher.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

we were down that region early oct booked into la manga becaause everyone says its so good then very quickly booked out again 1/2hr, felt like a battery hen, can see the convenience of having every thing under one roof so to speak but not why we have a motorhome, we booked into what i thought was a much better site lo monte N 37°52'45" W 0°45'56" lovely big pitches indoor outdoor pool about 1km to beach through the town for the same price.

as they say say one mans meat etc but if we were all the same we would drive the same vans etc


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

we're currently on the rally at La Manga. Just got back from an afternoon of crazy golf.
The rally has been good. New stewards Colin & Tracy are really great, Lots of new ideas and good organisers.
Currently 50 units on rally. We leave 2 weeks next Thursday and start moving north for home. Not looking forward to the cold weather as it's still in the mid 20's here during the day, although it does cool down in the evenings.
Off to the Mirador tonight 3 course meal plus wine 11 euros not bad eh.
Stay warm.
Frank & Jan


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it me ?? iv e looked at la manga and just cant see the appeal ?? rugbyken im with u on this one, my idea of hell...


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

peaky said:


> Is it me ?? iv e looked at la manga and just cant see the appeal ?? rugbyken im with u on this one, my idea of hell...


Looking forward to being in hell from Dec. 30 until early April .
When you say looked at have you stayed there in Winter on the C&C rally.

Mike


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good evening one and all,

Just a quick message to say that our website has been updated for those interested in reading what we have been up to here in Spain!


Regards

Dean


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll be at La Manga from the 15th. December, see you there.

Frank


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We're due to arrive at La Manga on 8th January and can't wait! Our third year there and we love it.


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

We return on the 1st January,really looking forward to going back.
More information on the rally on website (link below ) , or join the Facebook group CCC La Manga Rally.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

OK Arthur, we give up! Where is the link?


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

La Manga Rally


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

So, we are now sat in Zaragoza after having spent the last ten weeks in La Manga.

Once again we had a great time meeting up with friends and making some new ones.

I know some people think that it is not for them but if you have never been you cannot criticise it.

I have put a little review about the place in a post on our website as well as our time spent there. There are also some pictures of our time there.

Sorry we did not get to see you again Frank and we wish you a safe journey back. Maybe our paths will meet again sometime!

We now have a week to get back to Calais and the route is Toll free.

Aires are as follows.......

Andernos Les Bains, Oradour Sur Glane, Marboue, St Vallery En Caux, Le Touquet and then onto the tunnel.

Bon Voyage!

Fairportgoer


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

We are booked on the tunnel for the 24th March..Calpe for 31 Days. May then try Camping Lomonte which looks very nice..all the reviews that we have seen have been good.

Have much more time for touring this year for a change (usually 3 weeks at the most) back to the UK 12th July, so may also try La Manga.

The Aires that you are going to use sound good..may try them on the journey through France/Spain
 

Regards,

Janice & Dave


----------

